# And the rabbit hole goes a little deeper...



## Carl Fisher (Jan 4, 2014)

Chrissy's new venture.  :biggrin:


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 4, 2014)

PC pens on the horizon?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 4, 2014)

It's looking like she wants to give it a run.  Couldn't pass up the price on the batch of clay and tools from someone who thought they were going to get into PC sculpting but changed their mind.

The only thing we bought additional was the rollers.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 4, 2014)

Rabbit hole goes deeper and I hope your pockets are as deep! LOL!! They do make nice pens though.....

There are so many extras you can get as support that the opportunities are endless. Make sure you send her to the web. There is a ton of information from people that actually share information. Many tutorials and such. 

Does she have any prior experience?


----------



## edstreet (Jan 4, 2014)

walshjp17 said:


> PC pens on the horizon?



Either that or some very interesting lasagna


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 4, 2014)

Not yet but we all start somewhere right :biggrin:

She's much more creative than I am.  I'm just the slave labor.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 4, 2014)

Fred,

We were both watching your videos and tooling around in your tutorials.  That's what finally convinced her to give it a try.  I think she's more than capable, I just have to make sure she's willing to throw away quite a few failures before we have anything usable.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 4, 2014)

Carl Fisher said:


> Fred,
> 
> We were both watching your videos and tooling around in your tutorials.  That's what finally convinced her to give it a try.  I think she's more than capable, I just have to make sure she's willing to throw away quite a few failures before we have anything usable.



Carl,

Well, have her get in contact with Tina if there are any questions. She has done more research than I could have ever imagined and follows many well known PC artists online. Don't hesitate to ask! She is more than willing to share!

Good luck! The vortex keeps getting deeper!! LOL!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 4, 2014)

Great to hear and thank you!

We've both been watching a lot of tutorials on canes and various other techniques on youtube.  Looks like we have all of the tools to get started and just need to practice, practice, practice.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck!  I did a lot with polymer clay about 5 years ago.  I had great results and sold a lot of it as almost no one else was working with it at the time.  I can't tell for sure from the photo, but it looks like you might have a couple different kinds there.  I frequently got in trouble with blanks that mixed clays brands in the same design.  I think the slight difference in baking temperature might have contributed to added fragility often with fatal results.  I know a lot of people prefer Kato and other premium brands, but I never had any trouble with Sculpey or Premo and preferred the price.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 4, 2014)

90% of it is Sculpy Premo and a few blocks of Sculpy III.


----------



## Dale Allen (Jan 5, 2014)

Practice with the Sculpy III.  Save the Premo for the good ones!


----------

